# Chiedere per sapere\chiedere per ottenere



## mikasa_90

In Romeno, chiedere per sapere\per ottenere sono la stessa cosa o si usa un verbo

diverso per ognuno come avviene in latino?

Potete fare qualche esempio in proposito?

Grazie


----------



## jazyk

Chiedere per sapere:a întreba.
M-a întrebat unde lucrez. - Mi ha chiesto/domandato dove lavoro.

Chiedere per ottenere: a cere.
Victima a cerut ajutor. - La vittima ha chiesto aiuto.


----------



## mikasa_90

Quindi:

1)La mamma ha chiesto a suo figlio dove era.
1)Mama a intrebat [....] unde era.

2)Il mio amico mi ha chiesto un libro
2)Prietenul meu m-a cerut o cartea


----------



## jazyk

Mama l-a întrebat pe fiu unde era.
Con oggetti diretti animati definiti devi usare la preposizione pe (confronta con lo spagnolo a) e mettere il pronome d'oggetto diretto corrispondente all'oggetto allo stesso numero e genere.

Prietenul meu mi-a cerut o carte.
Devi usare mi-a (dativo) e non m-a (accusativo) perché l'accusativo è o carte.


----------

